# hello from a eternal brother



## Laghu Sotka (Apr 1, 2017)

Good Afternoon, I have many questions about my selfs skills and it has lead me to take part in this forum. I hope to understand what it is I'm supposed to understand about being a freemason.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 1, 2017)

Have you been initiated passed and raised in a regular Grand Lodge?  If not then you wont ever fully understand until you are

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Laghu Sotka (Apr 1, 2017)

I understand that, but I need a freemason to help me interpret something. And this something is trying to lead me to the freemason to understand my higher self. Eternally in the measurement of knowledge, I want to understand something I think I can get help with from here.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 1, 2017)

A freemason cant help you, atleast if you are not a freemason yourself. This is becuse you would lack proper context to understand.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Have you been initiated passed and raised in a regular Grand Lodge? If not then you wont ever fully understand until you are





Elexir said:


> A freemason cant help you, atleast if you are not a freemason yourself. This is becuse you would lack proper context to understand.


True!


----------



## goomba (Apr 2, 2017)

http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/masonic-lodge-locations.html

I would suggest you contacting a local lodge to inquire about membership.  However, I think you may be looking for something other than the Masonic lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2017)

goomba said:


> However, I think you may be looking for something other than the Masonic lodge.


Seems the same to me!


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 3, 2017)

I think you'll be profoundly let down if you think joining Freemasonry will do all of the things you suspect it will. I think you should look more into a magical order of some sort. H.O.G.D. or B.O.T.A. maybe. Or just do some self-study and reflection. Freemasonry will most likely not be able to help you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 3, 2017)

I dont think anything will

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

